# You won't like me when I'm mad.



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been advertising my Adirondack Chairs on Craigs list a lot. I try and make sure that my ad appears last over the others that make them. Most of them make a cheaper chair, so they already have that advantage.

Most of the response I'm getting is in the form of a line in my ad, like "made from 100% western red cedar.?" coming from some yahoo mail address with different names. I've gotten about 10 of these so far along with two very obvious scammers wanting to send me money not only for the chairs but to pay the moving company.

You know what? I think it's one of these other guys that sell chairs in and around Kansas City. There is one south of town in Maryville Ks, and one in Independence Mo, and one in Shawnee Kansas. I'm almost positive it's one of these guys.

I'm working with the staff at Craigslist to find out.

If it is one of them, they can expect a visit from me.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Don't let kids playing games upset you It is what it is it is just spam don't get worked over it. I get spam from my ads all the time . I doubt it is your competition spamming you. I have just put up a great plan THAT i AM SURE YOU WILL LIKE ITS ON THISOLDWORKSHOP.COM and it is a set of drawings for a folding Adirondack chair. I built my shop making and selling those chairs and tables no I concentrate on indoor furniture but still make a few now and then.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I've looked into the folding Adirondack, but most of the ones I've seen are not very sturdy and tend to sway sideways when you sit in them.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

It's just scammers / spammers , Russ….the idiots send me emails all the time on Craigslist. Just hit the spam/scam link to report them to CL management. : )


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Russ, the scam emails you are receiving have been happening to honest hard working folks such as yourself for many years now, this type of email request for purchase has become very old. I am extremely confident it is not your competition, I would be even surprised if it were anyone in the USA. I just delete such emails, though we donot use CL any longer so I do not get those particular emails.

I wonder if you could sell your chairs on eBay. Maybe design the build to be built in such a way that it may be unassembled and shipped, with directions and some titebonde, flat in a box. Just a thought.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I sold chair kits on ebay for years all my chairs were made with clear redwood It is a wonderful wood to play with.


----------

